

50 Best Websites for Entrepreneurs - acremades
http://www.inc.com/drew-hendricks/50-best-websites-for-entrepreneurs.html

======
jacquesm
I noticed they link to 'hackernews.com' which hijacks the hits to a domain
called 'spacerogue.net'. If anybody knows how to reach the authors could you
please ask them to fix that?

